# First bow for 11 year old boy



## andy99

I am looking into a new bow for my son. I believe that one can learn a great deal about external ballistics from archery that is difficult, if not impossible to, see with a rifle. My son is 11 years old and as strong as you would expect an 11 year old boy to be. I think a recurve would be good for him to start with. It will be mostly used for target work and maybe small game, mostly rabits. I don't want a sight or release. I want him to learn to estimate hold over for sighting and a finger pad is all I want for the release. I always enjoyed the feel of the string on my fingers. So my question is where should I start looking and how much should I expect to spend. I imagine he will be using the bow for about four to six years before he gets a hunting rifle. He has a 22 rifle to learn safe gun handling but I want the boy to learn proper hunting technique using the bow. 

Maybe I didn't formulate this question properly and maybe it's not in the proper forum but I suspect you all understand what I am looking for. Thank you very much for your help.

Andy


----------



## Palegabe

*Diamond Razors Edge*

This is the easiest question ever asked and one which I have great experience with. My son started hunting when he was 14 last year. He is very small for his age and most would have thought him 12 at that time. Both Cabelas and Bass Pro recommended the Diamond Razors Edge. My son's bow adjusts from 19-29 inches, and 30-60 lbs. He started with a 24 inch DL and pulled 40lb last year. We went to Bass Pro this year and had the bow adjusted for free. He is now 25" DL and is pulling 52lbs. He is very accurate and outshoots me constantly. He is dead on with this bow. Apart from my son's personal experience with the Razor's Edge I was shoot at the range a few weeks ago. I meet a man and his son. They both shot the Diamond Razor's edge. The boy was 10 and he was tearing up the 10 and 15 yard targets on this first session with the new bow. His dad also had the same bow and the guy told me his wife wants a bow and that he would get her the Diamond Edge. This is a quality bow for youth prices. This bow can be bought here, and on ebay for around $300 for a full package that has quiver, sight, strap, and WB rest. Go let your son shoot one you won't be sorry.


----------



## BLB752

Mission Menace is also a good choice. Adjustments are amazing, 2 minutes with an allan wrench and it can fit my 9 year old girl or her daddy.


----------



## TauntoHawk

X2 mission menace


----------



## ivacic

diamond razor edge, great youth bow


----------



## andy99

Thank you all for your help I will check out both the Diamond Razors Edge and the Mission Menace. 

I looked at them on line and see they are both compound bows. DO you have any suggestions for recurve bows.

Thanks


----------



## JB800

Diamond Razor Edge:thumbs_up


----------



## TauntoHawk

I understand wanting to teach the boy with a bow, i think in the long run will will vastly improve him as a ethical hunter. not sure why you want a recurve over a compound to me it creates an unnecessary challenge that could discourage him. I think all the positive reasons for starting him with a bow hold true for a compound but will be a lot easier to manage. I think a mission menace will work for him for years and he will be able to be accurate enough to be productive at rabbit and squirrel hunting with one. but its still your choice i just dont know much about recurves to tell you about them, i do know you have to hold the full weight of the bow back which could be a problem vs a compound with let off and correct me someone if im wrong but i think compounds are more adjustible with a growing boy in the weight and draw length dept without having to upgrade bows.

if you are set on a recure try the traditional sub-forum they will know i lot more over there.


----------



## Toby Turner

Bought my son a Parker Sidekick XP a couple years ago. Nice little bow, priced reasonably, ready to shoot. Lots of adjustability and Parker's "grow with Parker" program guarantees new limbs for $50 when he can draw more weight. My son likes it, and is pretty darn accurate with it. Been good so far with no problems.


----------



## headhunter75422

Check out the Athens Protege, this bow is built nice. The bow is adjustable from 11 3/4 to 26 1/2 dl. 5 -29 lbs draw weight and have kimbs to go up from that. Just look them up they are very nice.


----------



## PArcheryhunter

I like the Matthew line for children with the Genesis having a long range for a child growth without buying anther bow or even the Ignition.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

PSE Nova with the Universal cam system. Why ??? the bow has 20 pounds of poundage to adjust to. And it has 5-6 inches,,,,depending on what model,,,of draw length to adjust to. So you get 1 bow that can adjust 20 pounds and 5-6 inches of draw length which will deliver you kid all thru his teens until he is ready to finally fit into a bow that he wont out grow anymore.


----------



## BLB752

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> PSE Nova with the Universal cam system. Why ??? the bow has 20 pounds of poundage to adjust to. And it has 5-6 inches,,,,depending on what model,,,of draw length to adjust to. So you get 1 bow that can adjust 20 pounds and 5-6 inches of draw length which will deliver you kid all thru his teens until he is ready to finally fit into a bow that he wont out grow anymore.


Sounds like the Menace and the Edge, same kind of deal. The Menace will adjust from 16 pounds at a 17 inch draw up to 52 pounds at a 30 inch draw. Hard to get more adjustable than that. I can take my 10 year old daughters bow and use it as a back up hunting bow in a pinch. Pretty cool.


----------



## AfterLife

definately go with the Diamond Razor Edge, absolutely best bow for kids ever.


----------



## Kimpossible

My son started on a recurve and as soon as he shot a Mission Menace, he was done with recurve...maybe you should reconsider? Just sayin'


----------



## archeryal

You might find more recurve-oriented advice on the FITA/NAA/JOAD section. There are several recurve TD's with interchangeable ILF limbs - KAP T-Rex (formerly Evolution II) and Samick Privilege, both 23" risers or Hoyt Excel (21 or 23" risers). All offer wood/glass limbs. They are more oriented to Olympic-style target archery, but could be used for barebow target or small-game hunting. Several manufacturers are making more hunting-oriented ILF-compatible risers, but for a lot more money. Riser and limbs could be purchased for about $180.
This first three mentioned would be a good starting point, offering the chance to move to target-style shooting, either barebow or with a sight, or add heavier limbs for more hunting use (a paint job would be necessary for that). 
Lots of compound guys have tried recurve and enjoyed the challenge (Brady Ellison is one - former Jr. world compound target champ, I believe, and now winner of the recurve World Cup finals and on his way to the Olympics.) We call it coming back from the "dark side."


----------

